# VOOPOO Find S Trio Pod - Review



## StompieZA (8/7/19)

Hozit guys,




Together with the new Find S range, Voopoo launched a new pod device on another level with its revolutionary PnP coils. The device offers the same style when compared to the DRAG Baby Trio offering two types of coils, DL and MTL to suite everyone’s needs. It’s a small pod style device that offers a big sized pod and excellent flavour, So lets take a deeper look!

*Item Name :* Voopoo Find S Trio
*Manufacturer:* @VOOPOO
*Website: https:* www.voopoo.com
*Cost:* Still to be launched in SA

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @VOOPOO for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device._

As usual, here are the unboxing pictures of the box and device




























*What’s inside the box you ask?*

*Package List*

· Find S Trio Device
· Find S Trio Pod(3ml)
· Pnp-R1 - 0.8Ω Coil x 1 (DL Coil)
· Pnp-C1 - 1.2Ω Ceramic Coil x 1 (MTL Coil)
· USB Cable
· User Manual
· Warranty card
· GENE CHIP Card




*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

*Find S Trio Pod Specifications*

Mod's Specification

Material: _Aluminium Alloy & Plastic_
Power Range: _6-23W_
Battery Capacity: _1200mAh_
Constant Voltage Output: _3.7V_
Dimensions & Weight

Dimensions: _92.2mm*35.9mm*17mm_
Weight: _60g_
Pod’s Specification

Capacity: _3ml/2ml(TPD)_
Dimensions: _29.5*34.2*15.7mm_
Weight: _12.4g_
Material: _PCTG_
Coil: _0.8Ω（regular） 1.2Ω（ceramic）_
Color: _Translucent Black_
*Looks and aesthetics *

This small little pod device looks great with the rugged ribbed design in plastic with the two-tone design. Size wise it’s like a Renova Zero pod but is a little bit longer. The pod style is shaped to fit your mouth comfortably which makes taking a puff feel great! The LED light surrounding the fire button is bright and shows you the remaining battery life using 3 different colors. Green, Blue and red.

*Vaping and user experience?*

Popped in the same Choc Mint Nic salt at 12mg from all day vapes which I use to test all pod devices so that I can equally compare flavour ect. The device is not draw activated and uses a fire button located on the one side of the pod. The device hits nice and hard while fully charged and fires really fast or almost immediately thanks to the Gene.trio chip inside. There is no ramp up but rather an instant firing of the coil which is great!

*Flavour and usability on this pod?*

The device uses the same PNP coils as found on the DRAG Baby Trio device and offers great flavour and coil life! Changing coils on this device is as easy as pulling out the coil and popping in a new one, no need to unscrew the coils and the coils can be replaced without spilling juice. The coils are also compatible to both Nic salts and freebase nic and found that both 60/40 and 50/50 worked great and wicked without issues. Even 70/30 juices wick without issue and flavor was still great!

*Direct to Lung (DL Coil – 0.8ohm)*

The DL coil provides a somewhat restricted or tight DL draw which is very similar to the DRAG Baby Trio. The 0.8ohm coil provides great flavour and is light on juice consumption. For a pod device, the restricted draw is great as its not too tight and provides decent clouds and isn’t very stealthy.

*Mouth to Lung (MTL Coil – 1.2ohm)*

The MTL coil is much more restricted and is nice and tight to draw which is great and i like it! Flavour is the same as with the DL coil and offers excellent flavour compared to other pod devices I have used.

*Battery Life, Is it that good?*

With a 1200mAh battery, the devices offer a decent full day of vaping with a possibility of around two days with fair usage. While I used the device, the battery lasted me a good 4 days because I wasn’t using it as my only device while testing. As per Voopoo, you should see around 500 puffs from a fully charged battery which is awesome!






*Available colors:*




*Five Safety Protections:*

*Vaping Overtime Protection*
When vaping over 10s, the device will stop firing after the blue light flashes in 8 times.

*Tank Short-circuit Protection*
When the tank is in short-circuit, the device will stop firing after the blue light flashes in 2 times.

*Overcharge Protection*
With dedicated lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against battery overcharge and harm.
*
Low Discharge Protection*
With dedicated lithium battery protection components, the battery will be protected against battery discharge and harm.

*Over Current Output Protection*
When the current output is over 4A, the device will stop firing while the blue light flashes in 2 times.

Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!

*My Pro's*

_DL and MTL coils included making it one device with two options to cater for all_
_Excellent flavour and clouds from both coils_
_Great design and two-tone look_
_Excellent battery life from the 1200mAh battery_
_Decent size juice capacity_
_Decent juice consumption on both coils but even better on the MTL coil_
_Charges quickly for minimal downtime_
_Great pod mouth feel and design_
_Pod magnets are strong and keeps the pod in place_
_No leaking from the pod _
_Easy filling with rubber seal _
_Bright LED Battery indication_
*My Cons's*

Pod does not sit snug, there is side to side movement as the coil pins seems slightly too high.
Here is a video:



Does not have draw activation (The fire button works great but Draw activation is better)
A little on the big or bulky side but its due to the nice battery size I guess.

*Conclusion?*
This is a really good pod device that provides both MTL and DL with easy push in coils that offer excellent flavour when compared to other pods available. The battery life is great and the device itself also looks the part! This pod device is perfect for vapers that want the best of both worlds!

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *Yes i would! They must just fix the pod fitment issue unless i have one with a slight defect or perhaps the springs will wear down a little over time to give a flush fitment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/19)

Great review @StompieZA !!
Thanks for the efforts
This sounds like a great device
I like the battery capacity and the comment that the MTL is quite tight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/7/19)

Silver said:


> Great review @StompieZA !!
> Thanks for the efforts
> This sounds like a great device
> I like the battery capacity and the comment that the MTL is quite tight



Hi Silver, Thank you for the feedback!
It really is a nice little pod device with lots of options!
The MTL is really great, i like it alot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/7/19)




----------

